# Thinking about 06 altima? What to look for?



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

Found an 05 or 06 with 140k miles. 3.5L test drove it and it noticed the following:
Slight vibration in foot pedal
and sunroof doesn't open all the way.
tach needle 'sticks' or is hesitating. 

Car seems to ride smooth, just needs an alignment, no rust under the passenger floorboard.


What would cause the issue with the tach and what is the fix? Anything else to look for?
Looks like a header install is a bitch!

And it looks like I'll go through front tires rather quickly and it has no traction control.  how are these cars in winter?

Thanks


----------



## unslow1 (Nov 28, 2013)

We bought ours about 1.5 years ago, and have been very pleased with it (even in the snow). We alse have about $8K (dealer prices) in parts & repairs [oil cooler lines, oil pan, belt(s), tierods, "noisy" timing chain, brakes, intake timing valves, ball joints, F&R control arms, exhaust pipe (with flex)]... thank GOODNESS for extended warranties!

After all that madness (80K at purchase, 125K+ now) it's been a great car.
We occasionally go on 1K mile trips with trailer (dirtbikes) and ZERO issues @ 22-26MPG

Now run '06Z rims (18") and Bridgestone Potenza 245/40s during the Summer... handles wonderfully.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The tach issue is likely a problem with the integrated cluster assembly (aka instrument cluster); there are places that repair them and a little Google-searching should provide some hits.

If the brake pedal vibration is when you apply the brakes, then it is likely you have warped rotors. While you can have them resurfaces, a better option might be to replace them with a quality aftermarket rotor. Raybestos Professional Series and Wagner brake rotors both seem to work pretty well. At that time, you may also want to replace the pads. I like Akebono ACT Ceramics, personally. Akebono has been a supplier of brake parts to Nissan for decades. Rockauto.com is a good place for parts, but shipping costs on the rotors might make a local auto parts store a better option.

The sunroof issue could be something minor or something major. If there is a problem with the sunroof rail or frame assy., it may require removing the headliner and frame assy. This is a PITA and can get real expensive.

With headers, you'll have check engine light issues unless you use something to "trick" the ECM. Sometimes rear O2 sensor extenders work or O2 sensor simulators. As mentioned, these vehicle did have their issues! If you are not familiar with them, have an experienced auto technician inspect the vehicle before you purchase.


----------

